# [ WTS ] Loos SS Cable 3/64" Coated to 1/16" 250ft Red Nylon 270lbs 7X7



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Details are above.

Have 4 spools. Have other wire too if someone has interest- bought too much when I first started shark fishing.

$10/EA + shipping. Will ship free if someone buys all 4.

Located in Asheville NC.

-Mike


----------

